# Ohio Tool Company Planes



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a question arising from another thread. I have an Ohio Tool Co transition plane that has an iron of laminated steel. It tapers from 1/8" to 1/4" at the cutting end. 

The iron mentioned in the other thread tapers also. Was it typical for Ohio Tool to use tapered irons?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

It was typical for almost all the makers back then to make tapered irons, not just OTC.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Joe!!

Nice to have curiosity satisfied.


----------

